# Always-on power port hack?



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

You'd probably have to run directly to the battery. The BCM shuts everything down after a 10ish minute time limit to prevent your battery from draining if you do something like leave your dome light on. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you want to use a USB for charging only, that is fairly easy. I put mine in the upper junk box in my Gen I.









I also added one of these in my trunk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MODXVO8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are from the Gen I How-To section, but they should still be relevent.

*DIY How To Replace USB Port
DIY How to make 12 power outlets hot all the time
How to make your power outlets hot at all times.*


----------

